# Drinngend bitte HILFE brauche Logo und Banner



## Big-Fan (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
Ich werde auch was Zahlen 
suche für eine projekt  Logo für den namen des projektes und banner 
wer kann mir helfen 

icq 217356152
oder hier anworten 
msn alabora88@vaybee.de


----------



## Yassi (25. Oktober 2007)

Um was für ein Projekt geht es denn? Also in welche Richtung geht das (Öko, Auto, etc)
Hab ich dich richtig verstanden- du brauchst jmd der dir Banner&Logo entwirft?

Vllt kann ich ja helfen..


----------

